# Looking for info on a breeder of Havanese.



## Steve Frank (Mar 11, 2021)

Checking out information on Marilyn Vaughn, Encore Havanese in Escondido, Calif.
Has anyone any experience with this breeder ?


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Contact the president of the HCSC (Havanese Club of Southern California), Lisa at Ohana Havanese in Corona for information about SoCal breeders.

I went to graduate school with a guy named Steve Frank.


----------



## Donna M (Mar 12, 2021)

Has anyone heard of Cute Havanese Puppies in Oxford MS


----------



## gigipie (Jan 30, 2021)

Steve Frank said:


> Checking out information on Marilyn Vaughn, Encore Havanese in Escondido, Calif.
> Has anyone any experience with this breeder ?


I reached out to her before I was able to get my puppy a few weeks ago. Was very responsive but didn't have any timeline as to new litters and didn't take waitlists. From my research, she seemed like a legitimate option, but I didn't get very far into conversations with her.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Marilyn at Encore Havanese is a legitimate dealer and so is her (former?) partner, Mary at Amor Havanese. Havanese puppies are very difficult to find right now and that is why anyone looking for a puppy should contact as many legitimate breeders as possible for potential leads.


----------



## Frank (May 18, 2010)

Donna M said:


> Has anyone heard of Cute Havanese Puppies in Oxford MS


For what it is worth, they are not registered with the AKC. 
They don't list their sires and dams. Ask if you can visit. It should not smell like urine and poop. Ask lot's of questions.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Frank said:


> For what it is worth, they are not registered with the AKC.
> They don't list their sires and dams. Ask if you can visit. It should not smell like urine and poop. Ask lot's of questions.


If they are not registered, what makes this, in any way, a legitimate breeder?


----------



## Frank (May 18, 2010)

Personally, I don't think so. There are plenty of great breeders that are not 'registered."


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Frank said:


> Personally, I don't think so. There are plenty of great breeders that are not 'registered."


I'd like to know what makes a breeder a good breeder if they are not even breeding registered dogs... There is, of course a LOT more that goes into it, but that seems like sort of a baseline for Havanese.


----------



## Frank (May 18, 2010)

AKC uses the term "Responsible".
Here is their website. 8 Signs of a Responsible Breeder – American Kennel Club


----------

